# Does anyone does the brake convertion on a 200 SX SE??



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Am getting tired of waiting for the braket or adapter for the drum to disk convertion. Does anyone did the convertion on a 200 SX SE B14 with the axle beam and everything. Let me know see ya


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Aren't the brackets to attach disc brakes to a drum beam already available? I thought they were...


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

No there not i don't know if anyone gone make it.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

oh


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

you need to get it from a b14 or b13 with rear disc... you'll need struts for the rear from now on, but your stock springs should fit...

i'v been planning to do this upgrade on my b14, i'm not ready yet though... i'm planning on doing this at the same time i do my ad22vf upgrade... and i still need to buy 15" wheels and suspension bushings...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

B14Drifter said:


> *you need to get it from a b14 or b13 with rear disc... you'll need struts for the rear from now on, but your stock springs should fit...
> 
> i'v been planning to do this upgrade on my b14, i'm not ready yet though... i'm planning on doing this at the same time i do my ad22vf upgrade... and i still need to buy 15" wheels and suspension bushings... *


Huh?

You just need to get the rear axle out of a B14 with discs, a B13 rear isnt gonna help you much becasue its independant. Also you dont need the shocks(B14s use shocks not struts in the rear). Get the axle with calipers, and I think you need the ebrake cables and brake hoses. BTW 14" wheels will fit over the NX BBK provided they have the proper offset, 40mm I think.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

smc use to make a bracket for the conversion but they went out of business


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

ok. i did a search and came up w/ this thread and one from may of this year that were of interest... the old thread was replied by mike (morepower2) and he said its not worth doing. as far as the suspension is concerned. but i am interested in doing it for both the suspension and the disc brakes. will the rear suspension bolt up, or is it really "more trouble than its worth?" 
o yeah, the other thread is right here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=228&highlight=b13+rear+suspension


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

hey... anyone knows if the stock 14's will fit the ad22vf upgrade??? i'd check it myself, but it's getting too cold to do anything anymore...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Changing the whole rear axle is more trouble than it's worth for daily drivers/street cars/most race cars IMO. I mean, disc rear brakes are easier to change than drums when it comes to replacing pads, but in terms of stopping power, most braking is done by the front brakes anyways(about 80% according to most sources). Only reason to change it is for looks, but even then, unless you have a show car and enter it in competitions, who's really going to notice that you've changed the rears to disc. Might as well spend the money on something more useful...
-Just my rant I guess on a money wasting "upgrade."


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
It was my understanding that the disc/drum setup stopped better than the disc all around. Only with the disc all around you may get a better pedal feel (doesn't mean anything if you did an AD22VF) and better wet performance.
From what I remember from the adapter design, it was fairly simple. Looked like "OB" If someone could post a template to scale, someone could simply machine it and adapt it themselves. 
Otherwise just paint your drums silver and get decent pads back there.

Seth


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

haha, that looks soo weak tho. and i planned to autoX, thats why i wanted it for both braking and suspension. ohwell. i should just get an SE-R. anyone selling?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Unless you want to be in a really modified auto-x class, changing the rear brakes to disk isn't allowed in the regular classes since very few SEs came equipped like that. I think some did, but they had abs so you'd have to add the abs too to be legal for stock, prepared classes, and STS. Suspension wise the SE and SE-R has the same one(only springs/shocks are stiffer I think).


----------

